# New yellow female (first girl)



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunately my baby dragon Casper died last night, of what I don't know. I feel bad that I couldn't do more for him.

RIP little man


Just got back from Petco with a fiesty cellophane/yellow female, who has taken quite a liking to my dragon plakat Rochambeau (and he to her). I don't have a name for her yet. She seems a bit on the hefty side, but she's my first female so I don't know if it's the eggs or just her body style.

The new girl
View attachment 43870

View attachment 43871

View attachment 43872

View attachment 43873



Any name ideas would be appreciated! I was thinking Lemon for a bit, but she seems sweeter than that.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss. its hard to lose a betta.


Your little girl is so cute! I saw someone else propose this name for another yellow betta but i think this would suit her better. Meringue. super cute!!!


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

cute! I was also thinking Creme


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

is it normal that she's that...fat? big? hefty?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Im sorry or your loss! 
She is very pretty! I can't wait to see what she looks like when she unclamps! Hmm.... I don't know about a name. I'm thinking something aqua blue. Like Rain or Ocean! 

Just an FYI. The green striped plant that's in the last two pictures literally fell apart on me, and I'm pretty sure it was leaching something into the water. This has happend to a couple other people on here. So, just be careful!


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

good to know! I've had the plant for a little over a week but I'll make sure to check on it when I do a water change.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

It was fine for the first month but, after that it started fraying and it was awful. Just watch out!


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

she perked up this morning and both her and Roch have been exchanging flares from their tanks. 
_Out of curiosity_ only, if I were to breed a plakat to a veiltail, would I get anything interesting?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I think people breed plakats to VTs to help define rays and such. You would probably get some VTs and PKs. I am no pro though xD.


Some of mine were hefty like that. I think its normal. Plus you dont know whath tey were feeding her...she might be a tad constipated. xD


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

she might be, though I fed her a bit this morning as I don't know how often they feed in pet stores.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

it might be what they fed, not how much...mine only fed one kind of flake to all the fish. I finally found out why these fish died so soon after getting to the store. I treat the ones I bring home immediately and they are fine.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

poor guys! no wonder they are so thin.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

she's sooo cute! ^_^



PixelatedPaint said:


> I think people breed plakats to VTs to help define rays and such. You would probably get some VTs and PKs. I am no pro though xD.


good to know, I was also wondering this as I have a PK from AB coming and I am thinking of breeding to a petco VT/CT. yeah I know you are not really supposed to breed pet store bettas but I am not really looking for any specific traits, I just want to try breeding, and I know a lot of people who would want them as pets ^_^


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> she's sooo cute! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> good to know, I was also wondering this as I have a PK from AB coming and I am thinking of breeding to a petco VT/CT. yeah I know you are not really supposed to breed pet store bettas but I am not really looking for any specific traits, I just want to try breeding, and I know a lot of people who would want them as pets ^_^


I would probably breed Roch and the new girl just to try a hand at breeding; I know that mixing a PK with a VT is probably not advised, but I wouldn't be showing them or anything. 
Also, I'm thinking of naming her Toe-Head 
she has a gold spot at the very top of her head.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Some bettas from those stores are real finds though! you never know. A breeder may have culled too early. or the betta was just a late bloomer.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

True. My baby Casper was close to show quality, even though he was a pet store betta. Best looking feather tail. I had some hopes to breed him when he got a bit older.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

LilyK said:


> I would probably breed Roch and the new girl just to try a hand at breeding; I know that mixing a PK with a VT is probably not advised, but I wouldn't be showing them or anything.
> Also, I'm thinking of naming her Toe-Head
> she has a gold spot at the very top of her head.


yeah, I think watching the fry grow would be a really cool experience, 
I'm fine with just pet quality fry ^_^



PixelatedPaint said:


> Some bettas from those stores are real finds though! you never know. A breeder may have culled too early. or the betta was just a late bloomer.


thats very true, I have seen some amazing bettas at petco, but I bought a PK from AB because I read that bettas from pet stores can be a year or more old. my new guy is 4.5 months


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

I read that too, though I've noticed now that they are selling younger and younger bettas. Maybe because people are (hopefully) becoming more educated about keeping them and want to actually care for their fish. 
The types of bettas found in pet stores have changed as well. I remember when I was a kid and keeping fish all you could find were VTs. Now you can find the whole spectrum if you look hard enough.

Also, her name is now Binx


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Very true, but luckily my LPS doesnt get many bettas in often and they are usually wee little things.xD mostly early culls.


Theres only one trans shipper in Canada at the moment and 130 + price of fish is just too much to pay while risking DOAs. This trans shipper does not offer live arrival guarantees either. xD


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

That's to bad. I've often debated ordering a beauty off of AB but I always worry about shipping.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I always check out Canadian breeders though. If I see one that truly catches my eye...I can have them shipped. Its much cheaper through them.xD


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

makes sense. As much as I would like to order off of AB, I'm concerned about some of the bad press that they get.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I've had one breeder ( I wont name who and by no means want to bad mouth aquabid) lie to me about shipping to try to entice me to click the buy button. he told me no shipping and so on and to get to my house. But of course if i Click the button I essentially sign a contract forcing me to buy at the listed price with allt he shipping costs.xD that was one breeder though and I am sure there are many good and reliable/honest breeders on there too. My rule is to always ask questions, questions and more questions.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

sorry to hear that you got scammed. And i agree, always ask questions. I'm always afraid that the betta I want is not the betta I'm going to get.


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

took new pictures of Binx, so I'll be putting them in a new thread.


----------

